# What tire pressure you running?



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

So I finally check my tire pressure on our new CC when I installed the Mudflaps.

Holy Crap. They were at 45lbs !! I know I know my bad. Should have checked first day.

No wonder my wife was getting 43 mpg to work.

Sticker says 30lbs (oddly low).

So I put 33 lbs in their.

To be honest I never felt the wheel being at 45 lbs and it still feels the same.

My wife is still getting 39.9 mpg on long highway trips so thats good (6 SPD Manual of course).

I'm curious what folks run at and why.

I'm running stock CC Sport Tires and Wheels.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I run 35 front, 33 rear. Your dealer never reduced the tire pressure from the 45 PSI shipping pressure. My dealer also forgot, AND forgot to remove the rubber transport spacers in the front coil springs.....talk about a rough ride home from the dealer.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny, I have the same issue, dealer told me run flats have much higher pressure.

My door sticker also says something else.

Now looks like I have to do some homework :sly:


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

I run 38 front, 35 rear. Running on 19" helios wrapped in conti DW's.

I hardly notice a difference from the dealer supplied state, which was 33 all around.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just talked to Tire Rack and the Dealer Again (now the service manager)...the ContiProContact should really be at 35 or so and not at the 49 that mine are at cold 

Dealer admitted they missed it and the previous call was bad info- no harm done though, so just backing her down.

Dealer claims the overinflation is to prevent flat spots during transport and while sitting on the dealer lot.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

instigator31 said:


> Just talked to Tire Rack and the Dealer Again (now the service manager)...the ContiProContact should really be at 35 or so and not at the 49 that mine are at cold
> 
> Dealer admitted they missed it and the previous call was bad info- no harm done though, so just backing her down.
> 
> Dealer claims the overinflation is to prevent flat spots during transport and while sitting on the dealer lot.


:thumbup:i run 35psi on all corners.


----------



## kookers (Jul 2, 2011)

33 all around (per vw)


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Door jam says 30 all around...I'm running 32. TPMS measured 55 upon delivery of the car!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not to knock dealers, but man I am amazed such a simple thing is missed and it seems to happen more than just once...


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

VW calls for 30 PSI cold pressure which is sufficient for max load (four adults and luggage, etc). I am usually the only person in the car but occasionally my wife too so I am never close to max. Therefore I run at 28 PSI to avoid faster wear in the center of the tread.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

38 psi all around.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, so I gotta ask...people vary from 28-38 PSI

Is is safe to say it just doesn't matter. Doesn't higher pressure generally mean less grip? Only gives you better mileage perhaps, but you lose all the traction ?

I never thought this thread would get such varied results.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

I just go with the 30psi the door jamb says.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> 38 psi all around.


I had car in for first service today. And I asked what the guy working on it would run and he said 38 all around too.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

30 psi per door jamb


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

mswlogo said:


> I had car in for first service today. And I asked what the guy working on it would run and he said 38 all around too.


If you want a little more comfort 36 in the rear. 

38 psi gives good tread wear and good mpg's.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

38 to 36 won't give much more comfort, especially in the rear, imho. Having slightly lower PSI in the back makes a very subtle difference in handling dynamics though.

If you're looking for comfort, you should probably stay close to what the door sticker says. I've noticed a difference (increase) in noise though going to 36R/38F from the 32 PSI all around I got the car with. It's not huge, but noticeable.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

liquidonline said:


> 38 to 36 won't give much more comfort, especially in the rear, imho. Having slightly lower PSI in the back makes a very subtle difference in handling dynamics though.
> 
> If you're looking for comfort, you should probably stay close to what the door sticker says. I've noticed a difference (increase) in noise though going to 36R/38F from the 32 PSI all around I got the car with. It's not huge, but noticeable.


So to be clear, r u saying have 36 in the rear vs. 38 in the rear actually will INCREASE the handling of the car? Which to me is more important than comfort ...


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

instigator31 said:


> So to be clear, r u saying have 36 in the rear vs. 38 in the rear actually will INCREASE the handling of the car? Which to me is more important than comfort ...


"increasing" handling is a tough thing to comment on. Fortunately it won't improve things to the point where in the hands of a think-i-am driver, you'll wind up crashing on the highway while trying to overtake someone at speed.

What it will do is affect the understeer/oversteer tendency of the car, depending on what you're more comfortable with. You need to set your expectations accordingly though. Altering the pressures slightly like this will not turn your understeer heavy snow plough into a tail-loose track star.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

liquidonline said:


> "increasing" handling is a tough thing to comment on. Fortunately it won't improve things to the point where in the hands of a think-i-am driver, you'll wind up crashing on the highway while trying to overtake someone at speed.
> 
> What it will do is affect the understeer/oversteer tendency of the car, depending on what you're more comfortable with. You need to set your expectations accordingly though. Altering the pressures slightly like this will not turn your understeer heavy snow plough into a tail-loose track star.


Ok, so I get the concept of understeer/oversteer...

And yes, I am not a seasoned NASCAR driver that can detect 1 lb of pressure change for sure. I guess what I am looking for is the "ideal" handling setup to make the car as neutral as possible.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

instigator31 said:


> Ok, so I get the concept of understeer/oversteer...
> 
> And yes, I am not a seasoned NASCAR driver that can detect 1 lb of pressure change for sure. I guess what I am looking for is the "ideal" handling setup to make the car as neutral as possible.


a lot depends on how you are going to drive your car. just pleasure? auto cross?
a little spirited? also everyone is driving on different tire sizes, different load ratings,
different sidewall ratios. there are a zillion wheel/tire combos that can apply to your
car and everyone will have a different psi requirement.
for your r-line, assuming you still are running the 18" wheels and stick contis, requires
33psi f/r. for people who think the sidewalls are too soft, will increase the psi to 38 to
"stiffin" the tire abit for spiritied driving, 
i would say this, as long as you do not go below recommended and do not exceed your
max tire pressure rating, you can experiment with anything in between.
for you i would recommend 35psi in front and 33 psi in rear, and adjust your pressure to
your liking.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

liquidonline said:


> 38 to 36 won't give much more comfort, especially in the rear, imho. Having slightly lower PSI in the back makes a very subtle difference in handling dynamics though.
> 
> If you're looking for comfort, you should probably stay close to what the door sticker says. I've noticed a difference (increase) in noise though going to 36R/38F from the 32 PSI all around I got the car with. It's not huge, but noticeable.


I can notice, at my ride height, a measurable difference.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

instigator31 said:


> Just talked to Tire Rack and the Dealer Again (now the service manager)...the ContiProContact should really be at 35 or so and not at the 49 that mine are at cold
> 
> Dealer admitted they missed it and the previous call was bad info- no harm done though, so just backing her down.
> 
> Dealer claims the overinflation is to prevent flat spots during transport and while sitting on the dealer lot.


This is making more and more sense. After reading some Passat and A4 forums with same size tires. Nothing specified for less than 32 PSI.

When they had load based recommendations it seems 32-33 from light load and 35-36 on heavy load and maybe a couple pounds more in front.

So I think 32-38 makes more sense. 28-31 is just way too low, light load or not.

I think I'll run 35 all around or 35 in front and 33 in rear. Or there abouts. definitely not less than 33.


----------



## dasdub89 (May 3, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> I just go with the 30psi the door jamb says.



vw tech here:
most dealers...in the D.C. area atleast, run anywhere from 38-42 psi in ALL MODELS. especially ones with TPMS. what some and most of u dont know is how crappy the TPMS system in these cars are. there have been many tsb's and recalls addressing the BCM (body control module) and the TMPS. the sensors show low pressure even though you may be at what the "door says". so the module has to be updated, and the whole tpms system has to be reprogrammed. factory doesnt always get it right....hence the millions of recalls dubs are famous for. anyway point being is that dont always go by the door, and yes, be careful of what dealer you listen to. generally speaking tho it is not unheard of that the tpms light will light up for a tire with 32 PSI... lol stay between 38-42. its what they teach us at school.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

dasdub89 said:


> vw tech here:
> most dealers...in the D.C. area atleast, run anywhere from 38-42 psi in ALL MODELS. especially ones with TPMS. what some and most of u dont know is how crappy the TPMS system in these cars are. there have been many tsb's and recalls addressing the BCM (body control module) and the TMPS. the sensors show low pressure even though you may be at what the "door says". so the module has to be updated, and the whole tpms system has to be reprogrammed. factory doesnt always get it right....hence the millions of recalls dubs are famous for. anyway point being is that dont always go by the door, and yes, be careful of what dealer you listen to. generally speaking tho it is not unheard of that the tpms light will light up for a tire with 32 PSI... lol stay between 38-42. its what they teach us at school.


Can TPMS be easily disabled. Since it's so crappy is it at all worth getting the TPMS valve stems for Winter Snows?

Is the 2012 TPMS system better?


----------



## dasdub89 (May 3, 2010)

mswlogo said:


> Can TPMS be easily disabled. Since it's so crappy is it at all worth getting the TPMS valve stems for Winter Snows?
> 
> Is the 2012 TPMS system better?



at the dealer we are legally not allowed to do so. its a liability thing. but i believe vag com(if you have access to one or someone with it) allows u to disable the tpms. 

no. put normal stems on the winter tires. the only thing obviously is that the tpms light will be on all the time. unless of course you are able to disable it first. 

as fas as i know, i dont believe the technology really changed for the tpms sensors for the 2012 models. but those classes just started opening up for us and we are getting the lil booklets VW gives us little by little. so as i hear and read more i will let you know.


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

dasdub89 said:


> vw tech here:
> most dealers...in the D.C. area atleast, run anywhere from 38-42 psi in ALL MODELS. especially ones with TPMS. what some and most of u dont know is how crappy the TPMS system in these cars are. there have been many tsb's and recalls addressing the BCM (body control module) and the TMPS. the sensors show low pressure even though you may be at what the "door says". so the module has to be updated, and the whole tpms system has to be reprogrammed. factory doesnt always get it right....hence the millions of recalls dubs are famous for. anyway point being is that dont always go by the door, and yes, be careful of what dealer you listen to. generally speaking tho it is not unheard of that the tpms light will light up for a tire with 32 PSI... lol stay between 38-42. its what they teach us at school.


im gonna chime in here (not trying to be a hater, but some of your info isn't correct) The tire pressure labels on the cars are for not only ride quality but for the tested fuel economy as well as exceptable tire wear depending on the cars alignment. going up a few pounds or down a few pounds is all a preference of drive and comfort. the tire pressure monitoring in vw's works very well, infact its one of the better systems out there. if your dealership is setting cars that high on all models your doing a diservice to your customers. as far as the system having to be reset all that happens is the stored values in the tpms module go to 5.5bar thats there standard uncoded pressure, a simple adaption of those number to what the car should be fixes the only real problem. happens maybe in 1 out of 1000 cars. sure a battery in the sensor might go bad but once again thats a few and far between..... one last bit of advice, if your gonna be on here giving advice as a professional act as one. tires on a cc or any car wont last very long if the pressures are 5 pounds high or low. :facepalm:


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

CopperTopGTI said:


> im gonna chime in here (not trying to be a hater, but some of your info isn't correct) The tire pressure labels on the cars are for not only ride quality but for the tested fuel economy as well as exceptable tire wear depending on the cars alignment. going up a few pounds or down a few pounds is all a preference of drive and comfort. the tire pressure monitoring in vw's works very well, infact its one of the better systems out there. if your dealership is setting cars that high on all models your doing a diservice to your customers. as far as the system having to be reset all that happens is the stored values in the tpms module go to 5.5bar thats there standard uncoded pressure, a simple adaption of those number to what the car should be fixes the only real problem. happens maybe in 1 out of 1000 cars. sure a battery in the sensor might go bad but once again thats a few and far between..... one last bit of advice, if your gonna be on here giving advice as a professional act as one. tires on a cc or any car wont last very long if the pressures are 5 pounds high or low. :facepalm:


I think there is some truth to what he said. It's almost EXACTLY what my dealer said. He runs 38 to avoid calls on the TPMS.

I also think the new door jam decal has been dumbed down and you can go back to how it used to be done and there was lots of range depending on conditions.

I've run my tires 3-5 pounds high for years. And on the Passat I got 60K or so out of them. And there was no uneven wear. Great mileage too, 37 mpg with the V6 (stick of course). On my Jeep I'm on my 2nd set and have 187K (but they are due for new ones).

42psi seems a bit extreme, but I believe it. 38 I believe for sure. That's as high as I would go.


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

mswlogo said:


> I think there is some truth to what he said. It's almost EXACTLY what my dealer said. He runs 38 to avoid calls on the TPMS.
> 
> I also think the new door jam decal has been dumbed down and you can go back to how it used to be done and there was lots of range depending on conditions.
> 
> ...


:banghead::banghead: dealers piss me off and i work for one..............dealers hate tpms lights.... we never charge customers for air in there tires, i live and work in the northeast, first cold day everyone who never checks there pressures is at my dealership with a light on. so what i guess some lazy dealers are doing is jacking the pressures so thermal contraction and expansion wont be a factor because even at the airs lowest pressure its still higher than the tpms modules lower limit..... in my mind this is wrong.... for some advisors and service departments explaining this and educating the customers (there jobs) is too difficult and or time consuming. sorry everyone for the rant long day in the automobile business got me a little cranky taking:beer::beer: of these and going to bed


----------



## Ponchomp (Jul 7, 2011)

*Dont forget the spare*

I took my CC to fill the tires with Nitrogen, and the guy asked me if I inflated them at 55psi on purpose, he thought I was insane, he inflated them at 35, plus the spare, don't forget to chek that oen too, I left that one at 40 figuring it would have some leakage due to misuse, no wonder I thought my TPMS was broken when I saw the measurement on the display:screwy:


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

I don't know if this was posted but I read it in the owners manual (2012 CC) that 33 is like with 1 person in the car, 40 something was with 2 or 3 passengers and 50 something with 4 people and full luggage. I don't know who changes their pressure due to passengers and things they are hauling but apparently you should. Lol. Also the 2012s have the TPMS on the dash and it came from the factory with 42 but right on the display it has a "33" showing but still reads "OK" at 42psi.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Got an alignment today and the stupid junior tech changed my tire pressure to 30 psi... I go that wasn't on the work order fill them back up to 38 psi. The door jam says 30 psi! I do not care, my car, my decision.

Its funny because I own a hot rod shop and have the stickers on my car advertising. All the service advisers and most of the techs know, that I know my ****. Funny that one tech was probably like, "What I did what I was supposed to", when bitched at by my service adviser. :laugh:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine had 52 psi all around.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

*call me crazy*

48 front, 44 rear

I don't want to buy any more rims, and this seems to have helped dramatically.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

58k on my stock Contis and have been running 42 psi for 3 years. Tires still have 10k left on them. I don't take off ramps at 70 and don't spin my tires.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Got an alignment today and the stupid junior tech changed my tire pressure to 30 psi... I go that wasn't on the work order fill them back up to 38 psi. The door jam says 30 psi! I do not care, my car, my decision.
> 
> Its funny because I own a hot rod shop and have the stickers on my car advertising. All the service advisers and most of the techs know, that I know my ****. Funny that one tech was probably like, "What I did what I was supposed to", when bitched at by my service adviser. :laugh:


You got an alignment and the "junior" tech set the tires at factory specified pressure. Then you bitched at him. And you are supposed to "know your ****"?

Tire pressure effects ride height. Alignment is 100% dependent on ride height, as is corner weighting and every other setting in the suspension. What exactly would you have someone do, leave it at 38, raising the ride height, only to lower the car back down to factory specs? The alignment guy was doing exactly as he is supposed to. In fact, it is hard to find an alignment guy that pays attention to detail like that. 

I wonder what they had to say about you after you left.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Another one of those never ending debates it seems. Im at 38psi. Seems people should just run what feels right for them depending on their driving habits and comfort level. So based on what Im reading, 32-40ish sould cover about anyones needs safely...and hopefully avoiding TPMS lights.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

dasdub89 said:


> vw tech here:
> most dealers...in the D.C. area atleast, run anywhere from 38-42 psi in ALL MODELS. especially ones with TPMS. what some and most of u dont know is how crappy the TPMS system in these cars are. there have been many tsb's and recalls addressing the BCM (body control module) and the TMPS. the sensors show low pressure even though you may be at what the "door says".


Things must have improved substantially since this post as the psis my 2013 shows are right on for each tire. The manual goes so far as to claim the TPMS is more accurate than typical pressure gauges (we can take that one with a grain of salt).

Even though the door jam says 30psi all around for 17", California requires dealers to inflate them at 33psi (for fuel economy). Mine came back at 36-37psi from the dealer, which felt too high on rough pavement. I am still experimenting and currently running about 33F/32R right now. It feels OK, but fronts could be bumped by a psi maybe and the rears lowered slightly.

The US manual shows only one pressure recommendation. My old Passat had four different recommendations, for half/full load and over/under 100mph, ranging from 28psi to something like 39psi (or was it 42?)! I think the single pressure recommendation was a consequence of the Ford Explorer/Firestone fiasco. Does anyone have access to a European manual to find out what the different psi recommendations are for these four cases (half/full load and over/under 100mph)?


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

ContiProContact 51psi

Recently learned to go off tire not inside of door jam.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow - 51 psi is posted on the stock Conti's ? Is that on the 17's, 18's or does it make a difference? I have a set of both, but just too disabled currently to hobble all the way down to check both sets. I would wager that 51 psi is the "max" psi as posted on the tire. If one were to run 51psi, in the summer, in a hot climate zone's summer - and run them at high speeds with a heavy load.... I'd wager the possibility of a blow-out would be far higher than say, 38-40. Going to be revisiting my 18's tomorrow with a fancy new digital gauge I just purchased - just to be certain my overly strong pulling to the right isn't a simple pressure imbalance. 

There are also countless threads complaining about the road noise and premature wear and cupping issues with these same stock Conti's - and if I am wrong, please correct me - but UNDER inflation would lead to edge 'cupping' (as the dealer suggests) - whereas the thread here, and apparently the tire sidewall - suggests a much higher inflation level. I'd presume over-inflation beyond 'need' would lead to center-tread wear versus edge wear - but I'm no rocket-surgeon. However, I did stay at a Holiday-Inn Express last night, so...


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Stickz405 said:


> ContiProContact 51psi
> 
> Recently learned to go off tire not inside of door jam.


Who "taught" you that?  That's most definitely the max psi rating. You never go by what's written on the tire. Most tires would be at 44 psi. At 51 psi you're driving on balloon ready to pop. I'd bring it down at _least_ 10 psi.


----------



## Stickz405 (Aug 28, 2014)

racerpoet said:


> Who "taught" you that?  That's most definitely the max psi rating. You never go by what's written on the tire. Most tires would be at 44 psi. At 51 psi you're driving on balloon ready to pop. I'd bring it down at _least_ 10 psi.


They're 18s, I'll lower them  and the ex highway patrol officer at the the defensive driving course. lol :facepalm:


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

av_audi said:


> Things must have improved substantially since this post as the psis my 2013 shows are right on for each tire. The manual goes so far as to claim the TPMS is more accurate than typical pressure gauges (we can take that one with a grain of salt).
> 
> Even though the door jam says 30psi all around for 17", California requires dealers to inflate them at 33psi (for fuel economy). Mine came back at 36-37psi from the dealer, which felt too high on rough pavement. I am still experimenting and currently running about 33F/32R right now. It feels OK, but fronts could be bumped by a psi maybe and the rears lowered slightly.
> 
> The US manual shows only one pressure recommendation. My old Passat had four different recommendations, for half/full load and over/under 100mph, ranging from 28psi to something like 39psi (or was it 42?)! I think the single pressure recommendation was a consequence of the Ford Explorer/Firestone fiasco. Does anyone have access to a European manual to find out what the different psi recommendations are for these four cases (half/full load and over/under 100mph)?


I'm with you on the TPMS system probably not being as accurate as a stand alone pressure gauge. I had been reacting to what my MFD pressures report at each corner, basically chasing one particular wheel that always reported 1-2 psi (occasionally 3 psi) different than the rest, trying to keep them all the same at around 38-40 psi depending on what the MFD readings were lately. This was with using a digital gauge good to 0.5 psi, so I had better resolution in my hands than the onboard TPMS did.

I just had my car in for its 20K and the dealer rotated the tires and set all pressures at 38 psi, but my MFD says my fronts are at 39-40 and my rears are at 38, all starting out cold.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

40 front, 45 rear. Because 20s and "dat stretch doe" as the kids would say.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

38psi all around. 245/35/19 Toyo Proxes 4+. Tire recommended psi.


----------



## 303Downshift (Mar 27, 2014)

It's getting cold in the mornings and blazing hot in the evenings so mine are constantly fluctuating but I keep em at about 35 psi.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

303Downshift said:


> It's getting cold in the mornings and blazing hot in the evenings so mine are constantly fluctuating but I keep em at about 35 psi.


Speeking of that. It was the first night of the year it droped below 40 and all my PSI droped by 5. One of mine must of dropped more because my rear tire de-beaded yesterday morning :facepalm: no damage to the real expect some rash on the inner lip, but still a horrible sound and experience.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Pretty sure my dealership set mine at 32 on all 4. My city mileage has been sucking badly recently, so after reading this thread, I bumped all to 38. Can definitely feel a difference over bumps, and imagine they'll break loose much quicker going too fast around a corner - but it's not too rough by any means. 

On my next tank refill if I notice any city mpg improvements, it's going to be tough to tell if it was the pressure increase or the colder weather allowing me to run without AC. I'm sure both will likely help improve - but as to which one helps more, no way to tell.


----------



## dellvecc (Feb 25, 2013)

Took my car for 20K service on Tuesday, the tire pressure they put in was 33 PSI cold, ends up being 35 or 36 PSI warm.


----------

